# Door Alignment



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

I have an 04 and just turned 11K miles. I noticed a few weeks ago the driver's door is slightly out of alignment. I can tell because when I look out of the rear view mirror, the door doesn't quite line up with the rear quater panel. It's very close, but no cigar. The passenger's side lines up to a tee.

I probably wouldn't care, but now that I am aware if it, every time I drive the thing, I find myself looking in the mirror and cursing. (just my own need for perfection I guess).

Does anyone else have this issuse?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Toebee said:


> I have an 04 and just turned 11K miles. I noticed a few weeks ago the driver's door is slightly out of alignment. I can tell because when I look out of the rear view mirror, the door doesn't quite line up with the rear quater panel. It's very close, but no cigar. The passenger's side lines up to a tee.
> 
> I probably wouldn't care, but now that I am aware if it, every time I drive the thing, I find myself looking in the mirror and cursing. (just my own need for perfection I guess).
> 
> Does anyone else have this issuse?


Take it to your dealer and have them re-align it, mine seems to fine... :cheers


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

I've noticed the same exact thing on mine. I was thinking of trying to adjust it myself because I really don't trust the dealership to both make it right and to not mess up something else in the process. Haven't touched it yet, but notice it everytime I look in the drivers rearview mirror.


----------

